# Lazer 2000????



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
I have had these a while The person i got them from sent an envelope from Malisya with them and told me that is where they were sold ? just wondered if anyone else had any this color they are molded in tan.
Thankx
Clyde-0-Mite:wave:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Yep slotcardan is correct. Bummer but the early cars in white do tend to ding sometimes even if not in sun etc... i have all colors will try and post pic soon. Do the ones u have have windshields or sre the windows painted on . I actually have some solid no window. Also have some with different color Lazer 2000 on sides.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Sorry fellas I have to disagree. ! I just got the bodies and I put them on chassis I had and the underside of the bodies show distinctly that they are molded in tan. Plus I have the Malasiya envelope they came overseas in. Here is another pic showing under side of bods and mailing credentials.
Respectfully
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

clydeomite said:


> Sorry fellas I have to disagree. ! I just got the bodies and I put them on chassis I had and the underside of the bodies show distinctly that they are molded in tan. Plus I have the Malasiya envelope they came overseas in. Here is another pic showing under side of bods and mailing credentials.
> Respectfully
> Clyde-0-Mite


not arguing, but a question..
I just got a 45+ year old "Tan" Eldon Chaparral.....
it's even "Tan" on the underside......
BUT, when I removed the old decals, it was a MUCH lighter shade 2 say the least under them...

How can I clean the plastic safely to it's more original finish???
TY !!! 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> How can I clean the plastic safely to it's more original finish???
> TY !!!
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Look for an old thread with "peroxide" in the title - failing that, look for "peroxide" in the text. Soaking in peroxide in sunlight can restore white cars but there are cautions you need to heed. I found it will fade other colors and possibly make the body a little more fragile.

Joe


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

They were white once, bromine in the plastic turns it brown, make a mix of 20Vol H202 with distilled water (1:3), add a little powdered Oxy Clean as a catalyst and set it in the sun for awhile, may get them white again, may ruin them!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

asennafan said:


> They were white once, bromine in the plastic turns it brown, make a mix of 20Vol H202 with distilled water (1:3), add a little powdered Oxy Clean as a catalyst and set it in the sun for awhile, may get them white again, may ruin them!


yup, why I chose 2 re-paint it... but TY esp. 4 Warnings!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

clydeomite said:


> Sorry fellas I have to disagree. ! I just got the bodies and I put them on chassis I had and the underside of the bodies show distinctly that they are molded in tan. Plus I have the Malasiya envelope they came overseas in. Here is another pic showing under side of bods and mailing credentials.
> Respectfully
> Clyde-0-Mite


Actually the envelope says Thailand on it, and the name on it also looks like a Thai name.

They do look like they were molded in tan to me, but could have faded as others suggest.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

clydeomite said:


> Sorry fellas I have to disagree. ! I just got the bodies and I put them on chassis I had and the underside of the bodies show distinctly that they are molded in tan. Plus I have the Malasiya envelope they came overseas in. Here is another pic showing under side of bods and mailing credentials.
> Respectfully
> Clyde-0-Mite


 WOW ! The guy sent that all the way from Thailand in an Envelope, and they arrived unbroken !? 
BTW- I saw a *tan one once in an antique mall, it was only $15, but I didn't want it because I knew it was once white, plus the fact I don't collect SlotLESS Style Cars.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Laser 2000 were not slotless. they were the AFX answer ,to Tycoo Cliffhangers. AFX went futuristic. The track had screened stripes on the sections that were to lay against the wall. I think they glowed under black light. The chassis were G-Plus, only 2 bodies in for colors (the Turbo Turn-on and Too Much without the chrome motors and cut out front wheel wells AKA Screecher molds). They came in white with purple, green, blue or red trim colors in a fade pattern. You can see them here:

https://sites.google.com/a/speedinc-slotcars.com/speed-inc---aurora-afx-reference-site/home/aurora-afx-laser-2000

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

As a smoker who has experienced the worst of yellowing on inanimate objects (my cave has horrible ventilation, especially in the winter) I've seen more than my fair share of "smoker's tan". One thing really bothers me with this theory concerning Clyde's tan bodies. Smoke isn't selective on what it stains. If those bodies were a victim of smoke, the painted parts would be equally stained and they're not. There would also likely be less staining on the underside. These might be factory test samples, or something to that effect.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Ralph brings up a good point, they same all that way In an envelope.......and didn't break..............I have seen aurora tan cars break if you look at them wrong.

My guess is they were once white.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Clyde,

How about a definitive scratch test in an inconspicuous area?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good thought Bill


----------

